# Why can't I help?



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

This is a question to all of you who are active in your local golden retriever rescue group: how can an 'outsider' break in? 

There are two golden rescue groups here. I've sent in membership dues, and marked on the application that I'm interested in helping with everything but fostering (because Jenna is dog-aggressive). I've attended and helped out at fundraisers and asked if I can shadow volunteers in my area so that people can get to know and trust me. Board members now know me on sight because I keep showing up at events, and yet I still have never been asked to help in any of the day to day rescue activities. 

One board member even made a public announcement a month or so ago at an event saying they desperately needed help on all of the committees. When I went up to her afterward, and reminded her that I'm available, she said she'd call me. But that never happened. 

I really wanted to focus my efforts on goldens, but I'm getting very discouraged. 

Thoughts? Ideas? I'm about ready to focus my efforts on an all-breed rescue. That's not where my heart is, but they need help and I really want to donate my time to animal rescue.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow Robin! That is odd from not one but two rescue's. From what you are saying, it sounds like they are very cliquish and not so sure I would 'want' to be closely involved in that sort of relationship.

However, I hear what you are saying about wanting to be involved with a golden rescue as a priority. Is there anyone you can call on either of these groups to remind them of your time? I certainly wouldn't let it go. Perhaps they are so overwhelmed, and have too many hands in too many things and not sure what the other is doing.

If you make contact again, get phone numbers, anyones and just keep trying!!!! 

And if you need references, I am sure there are many reputable folks here who would give a shout out for ya! Including me! They don't know what they are missing out on by not using you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with J&J. Keep trying. See if you can get phone numbers and emails of the committee chairs or members and just tell them what you told us. It took me a while to get involved in my rescue too, but I just kept trying until someone noticed I was available.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I hate to label entire groups, but you might be right about the cliquishness. When we were living in Alabama, I wrote and called both groups -- offering to write thank you letters for donations, etc. I never got anywhere with that either. 

I want to stick with goldens because that's the breed I know best, and the one I personally adore. 

But the big picture is that I searched my heart for the passion that would lead me into a more fulfilling life. When Reyna died, it suddenly became crystal clear that I needed to help with animal rescue. It is still like she is leading me down the path, telling me not to give up.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Are these large rescues?If so maybe one hand doesnt know what the other is doing ..... like thinking someone has contacted you.... Ours isnt large and the minute we have someone ask to help we have someone give them something to do.... we still dont have enough and right now we are all so overwhelmed


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Do they ever need transports? I've found transport is a weak. What about home visits? Have you asked if you can do those? I've never tried to volunteer with a specific rescue. I just help out wherever and whenever I can.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you asked about being involved with phone interviews, vet checks, and home visits?

A lot of help is needed there. I've only fostered twice but most of my efforts are on the above three activities. Short of fostering, all of the above are critical because dogs don't and can't get placed without those three steps. I would write them a nice note just letting them know that you are willing to help out in any aspect that they need help with.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you anywhere near MylissyK? Maybe you can help these people from home!
The Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas
"In addition to the opportunities listed above, we always have the need for your help or special talents in other volunteer activities such as graphic arts, clerical support for making brochures, photography, doing voicemail duties for a month or public relations. Check out the 60+ Ways to Help GRRNT for more ideas!"


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Do they ever need transports? I've found transport is a weak. What about home visits? Have you asked if you can do those? I've never tried to volunteer with a specific rescue. I just help out wherever and whenever I can.


I've asked to help transport -- I even called when I found out there was an intake in my neighborhood! -- and they've said they didn't need me yet. Same with home visits. I explained my experience, vet tech training plus having 3 goldens, and they haven't asked once. 

Unfortunately, I'm about four hours from Dallas. That list of 60 ways to help I believe is from the 100 -ways that is on the GRCA rescue Web site. Or, it's similar. Unfortunately, it's difficult to anticipate needs without being involved enough with the group to see whose dog is sick and needs transport to a vet, etc.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

GoldenShamus said:


> Have you asked about being involved with phone interviews, vet checks, and home visits?
> 
> A lot of help is needed there. I've only fostered twice but most of my efforts are on the above three activities. Short of fostering, all of the above are critical because dogs don't and can't get placed without those three steps. I would write them a nice note just letting them know that you are willing to help out in any aspect that they need help with.


Yes, I've asked about helping in all of the areas. I've even gone so far as to seek out the committee heads of those areas and offer my assistance. 

The only thing I've been 'asked' to do was to donate to their raffles. They are quick to ask for my money and my donations (I had some golden retriever artwork that I donated), but we don't have a lot of money to keep donating. What I really want to do is donate my time!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You're a writer, correct? Maybe you can offer to write an article on their rescue. Maybe find a newspaper or magazine that would publish it? Maybe if you can get the word out once, you'll have an in? 

Move to CT (I know you can't). We have a number of rescues who would more than likely jump at the chance to recruit a willing volunteer...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

OH i wish you lived in SC..we could use the help.. always looking for volunteers... 

I would just keep at it and get their phone numbers or send them emails..


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Kimm said:


> You're a writer, correct? Maybe you can offer to write an article on their rescue. Maybe find a newspaper or magazine that would publish it? Maybe if you can get the word out once, you'll have an in?
> 
> Move to CT (I know you can't). We have a number of rescues who would more than likely jump at the chance to recruit a willing volunteer...


 Live in fear! (Except cold weather and I don't get along well.) I have offered to help write sponsorship proposals to get more corporate and private business in-kind and money gifts, and to help update their other literature. They thought that was a great idea but said to hold off until they discussed it further.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> OH i wish you lived in SC..we could use the help.. always looking for volunteers...
> 
> I would just keep at it and get their phone numbers or send them emails..


 
Ditto for here as well. Also I agree to keep after them to try contacting different level of people in those organizations to see if one of them is better at getting new volunteers into the program. I am sorry to hear you are having some difficulties with this but I hope something works out for you soon/


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Live in fear! (Except cold weather and I don't get along well.) I have offered to help write sponsorship proposals to get more corporate and private business in-kind and money gifts, and to help update their other literature. They thought that was a great idea but said to hold off until they discussed it further.


If it were me, I'd offer to do this for another GR rescue within another state. I'm sure it can be done remotely. I would think people would love to have someone do this for them. If this is similar to grant writing, I'm sure someone would scoop you up quickly.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like a bunch of snobs with bully sticks up thier ass's. I'd keep looking for more receptive folks to spend my time with if it were me.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Ant said:


> Sounds like a bunch of snobs with bully sticks up thier ass's. I'd keep looking for more receptive folks to spend my time with if it were me.


:lol: My husband said the same thing. When I add up the time since I first contacted both groups (while I was living out of state) asking to help with the thank you note writing, I've been trying to volunteer for them for more than two years! 

All of this waiting isn't very fulfilling. When we moved here in March, I was so excited to immediately start throwing myself 100% into golden rescue work! 

There's an all-breed rescue operating not far from me that needs help with just about everything. Things happen for a reason, right? Maybe I'm meant to go in a different direction.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bottom line is... that is pretty sad that they keep blowing you off..... I know as well as the others that all rescues need help and cant afford not to have it..... I know you wanted to work with golden's but if this is how they are going to be, maybe your better off with the all breed rescue.We are so swamped and don't have enough help we all our tripling our duties.....


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

it's so funny to read this. Labs4Rescue is so opposite. once they get a hold of your contact info you are asked to help all the time. 

may-be contact these folks instead - 

Southeast Texas Labrador Retriever Rescue - STLRR
Serving Houston, Texas and the surrounding areas

http://www.txlabrescue.org

contact: [email protected]

Board of Directors:
Tammy McDowell
Dina Barron
Kathy Brainard
Cathy Hardilek
Vicki Roberts
Miranda Tolar
Jami Porter
Jean Lehman



Houston Labrador Retriever Rescue - HLRR
service area: Houston and immediate surrounding area!

www.HoustonLabRescue.com

email: [email protected]

Board of Directors:
Lisa Beselt
Belinda Veazey
Nancy Flynn
Dave Beselt
Mark Dulyunan 
Dr. Melissa Resnick, DVM


Heart of Texas Lab Rescue


----------



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

Ant said:


> Sounds like a bunch of snobs with bully sticks up thier ass's. I'd keep looking for more receptive folks to spend my time with if it were me.


Yup. It sounds like they just don't like you and don't want you around or associated with their group. It happens. Nothing you can do about people, I stick to dogs, I find people annoyingly unknowable. It doesn't matter what they say or do (in your case shun you), you never know why or what to do about it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Brandy's Mom said:


> :lol: My husband said the same thing. When I add up the time since I first contacted both groups (while I was living out of state) asking to help with the thank you note writing, I've been trying to volunteer for them for more than two years!
> 
> All of this waiting isn't very fulfilling. When we moved here in March, I was so excited to immediately start throwing myself 100% into golden rescue work!
> 
> There's an all-breed rescue operating not far from me that needs help with just about everything. Things happen for a reason, right? Maybe I'm meant to go in a different direction.


You know what, there is so much that needs to be done, and way to many other groups who will jump on your offer to help. It is certainly the Golden rtescue's loss, but if there is a group that will use you, go for it.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Wow.....that's pretty sad. Especially when it only benefits the dogs in the end. Makes you wonder how well these Rescues are doing. If they reject people, do they also reject goldens??


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Ant said:


> Sounds like a bunch of snobs with bully sticks up thier ass's. I'd keep looking for more receptive folks to spend my time with if it were me.


 
I agree. I know from being on the other side of the fence that not all personalities click. Find a group that you fit with. Even if it's not a GR group - you'll still be helping out dogs! Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Haven't read through all the posts onthis subject but have you thought about starting your own rescue???? Or is that out of the question???

Hooch


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Haven't read through all the posts onthis subject but have you thought about starting your own rescue???? Or is that out of the question???
> 
> Hooch


Not out of the question, but I think I'd first want to work with one or more groups to learn the ropes, find out what niche needs to be filled, etc.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My friend is in the process of starting one right now up in Perry, ME on the Passamaquoddy Indian reservation. She is in the process of getting her 501c non profit, and is starting off very small, basically from the cats and dogs she is finding and rescuing herself.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

*Finally*! One of the groups just asked if I can pick up an owner turn-in this weekend and take her to the vet. 

The intake coordinator actually told me that she would have called the guy who does this all the time in my area, but he's out of town. 

Yes, it's inconvenient to teach someone else their procedures. But if they don't initiate new people, they're not going to grow and people will burn out. 

Either way, I figure I can prove myself this weekend. I'm also going to continue with my plans to volunteer for the all-breed rescue. My gut instinct says that I can't count on the golden groups keeping me very busy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Ask 'em point blank _ "Why haven't you called me??" I can't believe there is one rescue anywhere that doesn't need volunteer help - and if they say they don't then they aren't doing very much rescue work or they are doing it for all the wrong reasons. Do either one of them have anything like Homeward Bound has - a Sanctuary or ranch or something where the rescues come and get treated before being adopted?? If they do and then say they don't have any volunteer work to be done then they are either liars or have no clue on what rescue is all about. Just spending time with the dogs on a volunteer basis for walks and interaction is such an important part of socialization that if they aren't doing it then they aren't worth volunteering for. Ask 'em point blank and see what they say. And if you want to move to CA we could use you in a heart beat!!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Keep us posted on your experience. Congratulations! 

I used to volunteer for a cat shelter, and my only jobs was to pat, play and talk with as many cats as I had time for. The socialization was very important, especially for the feral cats.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

For a group that has a board and that is asking for help , it makes no sense to take someone up on their offer. I don't know what part of the States you are in so I can't offer any specific advise. If you want to PM me - I might have resources in your area to help you with a contact.

I have been involved in Golden rescue for a little over 6 years now. I do know what you mean about "breaking in". I had left a few messages on HBGRR's voicemail before being contacted back. At the time I never realized what "All volunteer" meant. It means you have your life, your full-time job, your family, and all that comes with that, then add on top of that dogs coming at you from everywhere - shelters, surrenders, strays. Then there are the phone calls coming in from recent adopters, calls coming from people who want to adopt, vet visits for the critical dogs, and organizing food, treats, toys, fosters, - not to foget the money they need to operate. So who has time to take out of that crisis management schedule to call potential volunteers back.

Yes, I know - if they called them back they would have more help - however where is the time????? It took a few years for our rescue to build a good group of volunteers, some people just don't know how to assign tasks or delegate.

Try adoption days, if they go to events where they will be adopting dogs - go to the events. Someone ALWAYS no shows - they need dog handlers and people to talk about rescue. 

Don't give up - keep trying to get in!!!



Don't give up!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Theres always something someone could do to help.... We have 1 guy who volunteer's by coming every Saturday and walks all of our dogs to the park. It's great for the dogs... they get about a 45 minute walk.


----------

